# Silicone pans for molds?



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

SOMEWHERE, I got the idea that you can use those silicone baking pans as soap molds. Anyone know for sure? Thanks,


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes you can. Some of them may need support as the sides may bulge when full of soap. I am thinking of the loaf and square cake pans. I use a lot of silicone muffin pans for soap making. There are some really cute deisgns out there.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If you nestle the mold into a pan of rice or dry beans, you will have less problem with the bulging.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I use them when I make lotion bars--it's a mini loaf pan mold with 12 openings, though I only use 7 openings at the time.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have used some of the silicone cupcake type molds only the cute shaped ones. At Christmas time I used silicone mini gingerbread molds for soap for my families little goody bags & they Loved them. They turned out so cute & just right for Guest size soap.
Soap comes out of the silicone so easy too.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

They work really well. But, if you are using ones that are red, my advice would be to soak them in a bucket of bleach water for a while before using. I've had the red dye come off on the soap when using a new one.. I nestle them in a pan of rice when using. It supports the sides and also insulates the soap.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info, everyone! I was given a set of three, and don't want to use them to cook in, so was hoping they would work for soap! Glad I don't have to do anything special other than support them-these are a light blue, so shouldn't lose color. Thanks again


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Do you not have to lubricate with vaseline first? I'm getting ready to make a batch of soap and thought I'd buy a few silicone molds just to make some bars for gifts.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

backwoods said:


> Do you not have to lubricate with vaseline first? I'm getting ready to make a batch of soap and thought I'd buy a few silicone molds just to make some bars for gifts.


nope. They just peel off like butta!

I bought some rectangular single silicone pans at the Dollar Tree the other day to try out for fragrance tester bars. A buck a piece. They work great!


----------

